
Google Chrome to Bar HTTP File Downloads - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/google-chrome-to-bar-http-file-downloads/152674/
======
crmrc114
As pointed out in another link/story about this- the title is bad. Its
blocking http downloads on mixed content pages.

So unless you host http files on an https page you will never notice.

~~~
LinuxBender
Agreed, I just tend to not editorialize and defer to dang to correct.

